# Man in cage



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

For most of these type of set ups, you will need to wear a back pack with a frame built on it to support the character's arms and head. 

A gentleman on this forum is building a similar costume for his son at this link : http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/92532-8-yo-jason-stalkabout.html 

It shows the frame he has built. Try private messaging him for some suggestions.

Also you could try this site, but it's more for the stalk about type costume: http://www.evernighthaunt.com/stalker.html


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Also - I love the frankenstein / man in cage costume. That's awesome!


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

You could do a man holding his head costume, these might help

http://www.coolest-homemade-costumes.com/scary-halloween-costume.html


----------



## Sinister BabyDoll (Sep 13, 2010)

LOL! thats AWESOME, I've never seen anything like that before!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I built a stalkaround last year and I used a backpack-style baby carrier ... worked quite well.


----------

